# Pc geeignet fürs zocken??



## Balrog94 (14. November 2013)

*Pc geeignet fürs zocken??*

Hallo,

Ich möchte mir einen Pc zum zocken kaufen. er soll nicht mehr als 700 euronen kosten.
Spielen möchte ich damit auf ultra bis hoch:
Skyrim,Anno2070,farcry3,Planetside 2.

nun habe ich ein gutes Angebot gefunden. der Pc kostet 550 euro und hat folgende werte:




Allgemeines
Markekiebel.de
Farbe3. FX6300 + 8GB + ohne Win7
Produkthöhe4.98 m
Produktbreite26 cm
Prozessor:
Prozessormarke:AMD
Prozessortyp:Athlon 64 FX
Prozessorgeschwindigkeit:3500 MHz
Prozessoranzahl:6
Speicher
RAM Größe:8 GB
Computer Speicher: ArtDDR3 SDRAM
Festplatte
Größe Festplatte:1000 GB
Festplatten-TechnologieSATA
FestplatteninterfaceSerial ATA
Zusätzliche LaufwerkeDVD+-RW
Grafik
Beschreibung GrafikkartenVidia GeForce GTX 650, 2048MB GDDR5, HDMI + DVI, DirectX11, 3DVision, FullHD 1080p
Speichergröße Grafikkarte2048 MB
Interface GrafikkartePCI-E
Weitere Spezifikationen
Hardware PlattformPC
BetriebssystemNone

meine Frage:
genügt dieser Pc meinen Spiel anforderungen?
ist der Pc gut?


----------



## svd (14. November 2013)

Die Grafikkarte enstpricht deinen Anforderungen überhaupt nicht. 
Der Prozessor ist an und für sich okay, aber für 700€, ohne Betriebssystem, ist auf alle Fälle ein Intel System möglich.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2013)

Das würd zwar "reichen", aber nur gerade so und sicher nicht auf "Ultra", denn allein die GTX 650 ist eine absolute EinsteigerGrafikkarte, und eine für ca 80€ mehr würde dann schon für DEUTLICH mehr Leistung sorgen. Für 700€ könntest Du also was viel besseres bekommen.

Ich hab Dir mal nen PC zusammengestellt mit dem hardwareversand-PC-Konfigurator http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfwelcome.jsp?pcConfigurator.gpOnly=0 siehe Bild. Der PC kostet nicht mal 650€. Alleine die Grafikkarte würde dafür sorgen, dass der PC für Spiele DOPPELT so schnell ist, und auch der Prozessor setzt nochmal einiges drauf.

Da wäre sogar noch Budget für einen CPU-Kühler für ca 20€, der den PC leiser versorgt als der mitgelieferte CPU-Boxed-Kühler, und vlt noch ein langsam drehender 120mm-Gehäuselüfter (max 800U/Min, ca 6-12€) als Ergänzung zum Frischluft-Support, oder auch ein etwas besseres Gehäuse.


----------



## ADM931 (14. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen bin , bin komplett neu hier im forum und auch in der pc welt. Hatte vor über 10 jahren mal einen der Schrott war und seit dem nur zwichen durch mal n nootbook nur fürs inet. Bis vor nem jahr war ich n totaler konsolentyp aber jetzt nachdem meine 2. Playsi kaputt ging gehen mir die dinger einfach nur noch aufn sa.. nun habe ich mich entschlossen mir einen gaming/multimedia pc anzuschaffen und auch gleich bei hardwareversand per konfigurator bestellt , habe mich zwar ein wenig in die Materie eingelesen doch hab ich in Relation noch 0 Ahnung und wollte die community befragen.

Jetzt ist meine Frage ob die auch alles zusammen passt, habe folgendes bestellt:  


8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9*
*AMD FX-8320 Prozessor, Boxed, Sockel AM3
ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0, AM3+, ATX*
*ASUS PCE-N10*
**be quiet! Pure Power L7 530 Watt
*Creative Soundblaster X-FI Xtreme Audio PCI-E
**FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 Black Pearl**
LG GH24NS bare schwarz*
****Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-Bit (SB-Version)*:****ZOTAC GeForce GTX 770 Dual Silencer, 2GB DDR5**


Danke mfg. ADM931


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. November 2013)

Warum hast du dir eine Soundkarte dazubestellt?

Die Xtreme-Audio ist eigentlich keine richtige X-FI Karte und basiert auf einem anderen (schlechter in Klang und Ausstattung) Chip wie die anderen X-FI.
Die Soundqualität aktueller Onboard-Chips kann damit problemlos mithalten.

Wenn schon eine Soundkarte dann eine aktuelle und mit besserem Klang 

Und du solltest dir unbedingt für die CPU noch einen guten Kühler dazuholen.
Denn der Boxed-Kühler wird bei Last relativ laut und bringt auch nicht so gute Temps.


----------



## ADM931 (14. November 2013)

Danke erst mal für die schnelle Antwort, 

habe mir die soundkarte geholt weil ich dachte ich grade den pc so soundtechnich auf ... aber anscheinend nicht  
Passen die sachen denn so wie sie sind zusammen ? Bzw kann ich damit alle aktuellen games auf höchster Stufe zocken und wenn ja wie lange ?

hier nochmal die komplette liste 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (14. November 2013)

Jau, schmeiß die Soundkarte raus und hol dir stattdessen, wenn schon, denn schon, den FX-8350, dazu einen ordentlichen Kühler, zB. den "EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2".

Wenn du deine Wunschkomponenten auf geizhals suchst, von der Trefferliste zu hardwareversand gehst und dort in den Warenkorb legst, sparst du idR noch ein paar Euro.

Wie lange du noch spielen kannst ist nicht leicht zu beantworten. Ein Prozessor dieser Preis-/Leistungsklasse hat, in der Vergangenheit, ca. fünf Jahre sehr gut gereicht. Ab dann wäre ein Upgrade vermutlich überlegenswert, aber noch immer nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Grafikkarten dieser Preis-/Leistungsklasse kannst du so drei bis vier Jahre verwenden, bevor der Wunsch nach mehr Leistung übermachtig wird... 

Das gilt natürlich nur, wenn die Entwicklung vergleichbar mit jener der letzten Jahre bleibt und es keine "unnatürlichen" Sprünge gibt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2013)

ADM931 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen bin , bin komplett neu hier im forum und auch in der pc welt. Hatte vor über 10 jahren mal einen der Schrott war und seit dem nur zwichen durch mal n nootbook nur fürs inet. Bis vor nem jahr war ich n totaler konsolentyp aber jetzt nachdem meine 2. Playsi kaputt ging gehen mir die dinger einfach nur noch aufn sa.. nun habe ich mich entschlossen mir einen gaming/multimedia pc anzuschaffen und auch gleich bei hardwareversand per konfigurator bestellt , habe mich zwar ein wenig in die Materie eingelesen doch hab ich in Relation noch 0 Ahnung und wollte die community befragen.
> 
> Jetzt ist meine Frage ob die auch alles zusammen passt, habe folgendes bestellt:
> 
> ...


 
Was zahlst Du denn dafür? Insgesamt passt das gut, vlt. als CPU direkt den FX-8350 nehmen. Soundkarte ist halt die Frage, wie gut Deine Boxen/Kopfhörer sind, ob sich das überhaupt lohnt. Aber ich persönlich würde eines ändern, nämlich eher auf Intel setzen, da ist der gleichteure i5-4670 nämlich stärker in Games. Und wenn Du "Sorge" wegen der 8Kerne hast, also dass vlt schon bald viele Spiele einen Vorteil von 8 Kernen haben (der i5-4670 hat halt nur 4), dann nimm einen Intel Xeon F3-1230. Der hat zwar auch nur 4 Kerne, aber wie der core i7 sind es 8 quasi "virtuelle" Kerne, der wird also, wenn die Spiele das mal wirklich nutzen, die Vorteile wie ein FX-8000er bieten. Dafür kostet er aber nur 210€ und nicht die wie i7 ab 260€.

Ach ja: das Gehäuse ist halt schon gehobene Klasse - WENN, dann würd ich als erstes dort was sparen, falls es mit dem Budget eng wird. und WLAN ist für Onlinegaming zumindest im Actionbereich nicht so dolle, da würd ich alles dransetzen, ein LAN-Kabel zu nutzen.


----------



## ADM931 (14. November 2013)

5 jahre hören sich gut an,  damit kann ich leben 
eure tips werd ich dankend annehmen und umsetzten


----------



## ADM931 (14. November 2013)

Zahle alles in allem knapp 1.300 aber auch wirklich mit allem pi pa po


----------



## svd (14. November 2013)

Oh, 1300 ist aber verdammt viel... da wäre eine Basis auf Xeon und eine SSD für Windows fast Pflicht, hehe.

Falls es beim FX bleibt, der RAM ist auch sauteuer. Da kannst du gleich einen 1866er RAM mit CL9 nehmen, der sogar günstiger ist.


----------



## Balrog94 (14. November 2013)

Vielen dank für die vielen antworten 
genügt denn die gigabyte radeon 270x für die oben genannten spiele?


----------



## ADM931 (14. November 2013)

Hätte ich mich mal lieber vorher hier angemeldet  der pc ist schon in auftrag gegebenen aber ich seh es mal als teures einstiegs Lehrgeld


----------



## svd (14. November 2013)

Naja, wenn du Herbboys empfohlenes System als Basis nimmst und stattdessen eine R9 280X einbaust, wäre das natürlich perfekt und würde die angepeilten 700€ nur knapp überschreiten.

Da den AMD Karten aber auch Spiele beiliegen, die du einfach für einen Zehner verkaufen kannst, lägst du wieder darunter. 

Aber für FullHD (und ggf reduzierten Filtereinstellungen) ist die 270X schon gut.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2013)

Balrog94 schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die vielen antworten
> genügt denn die gigabyte radeon 270x für die oben genannten spiele?


 
auf jeden Fall - aber wenn es geht, lohnt sich der Aufpreis auf eine R9 280X. Die kostet ca 250€. MIt der R9 270X "musst" du dann halt später etwas früher aufrüsten, dafür zahlst Du dann eben jetzt weniger. 

Aber auf keinen Fall WEGEN der R9 280X bei einem anderen Bauteil sparen - maximal beim RAM vlt nur 1x4GB nehmen und dann aber zu Weihnachten weitere 4GB schenken lassen 


@ADM931: wo hast du denn bestellt? An sich wäre mein Beispiel-PC von oben nur mit nem Xeon E3-1230 statt des i5-4570 und mit einer R9 280X oder GTX 770 statt der R9 270X genauso stark wie Deiner für einen Aufpreis von unter 150€, also unter 800€. Dazu dann halt noch WLAN und ein besseres Gehäuse, dann bist Du trotzdem unter 850€...  ABER du hast ja offenbar noch Windows dazu und noch ein paar Zusatzgeräte, also kann sein, dass der Preis in Ordnung geht, wenn Du dem Shop vertraust


----------



## ADM931 (14. November 2013)

Habe bei hardwareversand bestellt und für die zusätzlichen Geräte wie Tastatur maus boxen usw. Zahl ich an die 300 flocken


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2013)

ADM931 schrieb:


> Habe bei hardwareversand bestellt und für die zusätzlichen Geräte wie Tastatur maus boxen usw. Zahl ich an die 300 flocken


 
Okay, dann hast Du für die einzelnen Teile auf jeden Fall nicht "zu viel" bezahlt. Ob die Kombi mit AMD oder Intel dann die "bessere" wäre, ist dann eher sekundär. ICH hätte eher Intel genommen, aber du brauchst Dir keine Sorgen machen, dass der PC nun wirklich viel "schlechter" wäre, und mit all dem Zubehör hast Du auch nicht zu viel bezahlt, hättest aber vlt 100€ sparen können, ohne dass die Leistung leidet.

Was aber - wenn Du eh schon so viel ausgibst - Sinn gemacht hätte wäre eine SSD für Windows, ca 80€ für 120GB. Vlt zu Weihnachten wünschen


----------



## Balrog94 (16. November 2013)

ich bekomme eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 von einem freund sehr günstig. würde die auch da reinpassen? und ist die gut? also für meine anforderungen. siehe oben.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2013)

Die GTX 760 ist quasi genauso stark wie die R9 270X, die ich in meinem Vorschlag nannte. Die GTX 760 ist halt NEU ein gutes Stück teurer, daher war die AMD mein Tipp. Die GTX 760 passt natürlich auch. Alle modernen Grafikarten würden passen


----------



## ADM931 (21. November 2013)

Der Rechner ist noch immer nicht gekommen :'(  und dass obwohl ich am 10.11 bestellt habe .... ich könnt  auf ne Mail von hardwareversand.de warte ich auch vergebens und antworten auf mails tun sie auch nicht ... service gleich Null


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

ADM931 schrieb:


> Der Rechner ist noch immer nicht gekommen :'( und dass obwohl ich am 10.11 bestellt habe .... ich könnt  auf ne Mail von hardwareversand.de warte ich auch vergebens und antworten auf mails tun sie auch nicht ... service gleich Null



Der Service von denen ist an sich sehr gut, aber: sind denn die Teile, die Du wolltest, alle vorrätig? Falls Du per Vorkasse bestellt hast: ist das Geld auch 100pro korrekt überwiesen worden? vltr ruf mal da lieber an, mit Mails werden solche Shops halt, oft auch mit unnötigen Mail, zugeschüttet. Da geht eine berechtigte Anfrage auch mal verloren


----------

